# Doctor's E-cig Move To Help Smokers Quit



## Alex (1/7/14)

http://www.ilkestonadvertiser.co.uk/news/local/doctor-s-e-cig-move-to-help-smokers-quit-1-6704820

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Now that is an entrepeneur!


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Now that is an entrepeneur!


 
Indeed.


----------



## ET (1/7/14)

thinking back to the 50's or so when docs recommended smoking cigs. sorta like that but safer and healthier


----------



## annemarievdh (2/7/14)

nice


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)

high five to Dr Ashcroft!!!! well done


----------



## Ollypop (2/7/14)

This guy deserves an award!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

